# old spinning wheel



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

So I found an old castle style spinning wheel at an antique place. It has some replacement parts (in a different colored wood!) so isn't all origional. It's in full working order excipt the flyer is broken. Since the flyer isn't origional I have to problem replaceing it and my dad assures me that it will be fairly easy to make a new one. 

So my question is should I get it? It's $85. It needs a drive band, new flyer, probably new bobbin(s) since the flyer assembly is glued together, oiled, and the petal needs adjusted. Oh and it is small (about the hight of a babe maybe less). Other than that it's sturdy, no wobbles, and a working machine.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If your dad can make all the needed parts sure, go ahead and get it. Maybe you can find a ready made flyer to fit and that would save you some time. Do you have any photos?


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I would get it. I found some parts for mine on Ebay, in case you cant find or make the parts you need. Good luck!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

$85 is nothing when it comes to spinning wheels. Especially if your dad can make you new parts. I'd say snap it up!

I'm sooooo bad that in my pickup I carry a little bag that contains enough string for a drive band along with a wad of roving to test out any wheel that I happen to come across! You never know what you'll find in estate sales or auctions! LOL


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I cannot imagine that lambs are cute is really coming over here asking *US* if she should buy this spinning wheel. :hysterical:

Take pics of it when you get her home.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you GAM, I just knew there was a chuckle coming from Fibre Arts. I made the mistake of checking the News, via internet.
Especially on Christmas Day, I should have been smart enought to wait at least one more day.:hysterical:


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Hah I guess I should have thought about that more. Oh well I was pretty sure I wanted it any way. 

I brought her home today. She is pretty small (child's wheel?) but I don't mind and it's pretty comfortable for me to sit at. 










and just to add cuteness meet my kitten/terrible pest and her "friend".


----------

